# RAN Guitars



## tehk (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anyone own or have any information about this guitar company? From the looks of it, these guys can make any kind of guitar you want (lawsuit type shapes included! ), and how you want it to be made (specific woods, construction,etc...). There's very little information about these guys, especially about the pricing, but they look like they do GORGEOUS work!

Edit: They have only a few reviews, but they're all positive. Makes me want a RAN all the more 

I'm assuming their stuff is just as good as let's say, the ESP custom shop, but for a lower price.  

Oh lordy...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 14, 2006)

The one dude on the ESP forum has like all the Vs they've made, lol...


----------



## tehk (Jun 14, 2006)

How do they compare to ESP's?


----------



## AVH (Jun 14, 2006)

DAMN!  Don't show me those...now I have serious gas -again. 
That black V without the can-opener BCR headstock, blank ebony board with green or blue LED side dots and Dimarzio D-Sonic 7 would do it for me. 
Regardless, you can clearly see the quality is top-notch...


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 14, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> DAMN!  Don't show me those...now I have serious gas



+1

Is it safe to say those give me the runs instead of gas? I want to run out and get one, or is that just too disturbing?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 14, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having that Horizon knock-off in a 7-string version. They look like nice guitars--of course, you can't really know how good they are until you get a chance to play one. A custom order from Ran isn't *that* cheap, anyway.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 14, 2006)

that headstock is huge  yeah i've known about ran for some time now, mainly because they can do copies and not get sued...


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 14, 2006)

well I submitted a quote and now I play the waiting game. Here's what I quoted for....


http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/JPMRG.png

Only 7 Strings Neck Thru with DS7 and AN7 pickups


----------



## Shawn (Jun 14, 2006)

It's like Jackson meets BC Rich sorta.....nice looking guitars.


----------



## nikt (Jun 14, 2006)

oh yes the RAN from Poland 

whatever....


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

tehk said:


>


 
I've just put in a quote for a 7 string version of this but with chrome hardware, pearloid binding on the body, neck and headstock, DS7 & PAF7 pickups and an OFR7. We'll see what it comes out as.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 14, 2006)

Thats one gorgeous guitar.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 14, 2006)

That's a beautiful maple-top and finish on that guitar !
Loving those green to yellow sunbursts.


----------



## b3n (Jun 14, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I've just put in a quote for a 7 string version of this but with chrome hardware, pearloid binding on the body, neck and headstock, DS7 & PAF7 pickups and an OFR7. We'll see what it comes out as.



Sweet jesus


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> That's a beautiful maple-top and finish on that guitar !
> Loving those green to yellow sunbursts.


 
Oh yeah! First saw them on the "Dime Slime" Dean. A lot of places refer to them as a dragonburst.



b3n said:


> Sweet jesus


 
That's the reaction I hope the real thing will produce, if I go for it.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 14, 2006)

Dime Slime Dean??? Where????


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

It was one of colours for Dime's signature ML.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 14, 2006)

that was with washburn though, I have yet to see a Dean ML in Dime Slime.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> that was with washburn though, I have yet to see a Dean ML in Dime Slime.


 
Doh!  You get the idea though.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 14, 2006)

yep I got ya loud and clear. Get your quote yet? Nothing here yet LOL.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 14, 2006)

ugh sorry for the extra post, damn computer.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nope. Patience is the way of the force. (sorry, bad joke)


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 14, 2006)

Heh. I got a quote from them a while back for an archtop Soloist copy, and it was more than I'd pay for an actual Jackson.


----------



## Scott (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah I got a quote from them when they were first mentionned here. Way to much IMO


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ah, but you're in the US (ish in Scott's case) and have the currency conversion against you. I however have it in my favour as the £ is stronger than the Euro too!  For comparison their regular Cruiser 6 string model would cost me about £800, or about half the street price of a Jem.


----------



## tehk (Jun 14, 2006)

RAN Gas


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 14, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Ah, but you're in the US (ish in Scott's case) and have the currency conversion against you.



No, I'm an endorser.  However, the price was close enough that even if I wasn't, I'd probably have gone Jackson.


----------



## DSS3 (Jun 14, 2006)

They'll be making my next axe. I was quoted from $1400-$1700 for each.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> No, I'm an endorser.  However, the price was close enough that even if I wasn't, I'd probably have gone Jackson.


 
Even so, my point still has some bearing.



DSS3 said:


> They'll be making my next axe. I was quoted from $1400-$1700 for each.


 
Which is good news for me as it works out between £800 and £925ish, or less than a K-7, or about 3 stock RG7321's. I'm looking forward to getting my quote...


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 14, 2006)

Shit it's a custom guitar what else can you want????


----------



## DSS3 (Jun 14, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Even so, my point still has some bearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is good news for me as it works out between £800 and £925ish, or less than a K-7, or about 3 stock RG7321's. I'm looking forward to getting my quote...



The V in Euro's I spec'ed out was like 1350.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh god... i hate you people... i feel the GAS... :farts: oh wait... no, its still there.


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a fansite for you all.
http://ranguitars.floriandecher.de/index.html


----------



## skattabrain (Jun 14, 2006)

wow ... those look sick


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 15, 2006)

I got quoted 2,220 Euro's for what I wanted, I'm gonna wait til Elysian starts making guitars.


----------



## Naren (Jun 15, 2006)

Those guitars look gorgeous. I love that "dragonburst" color/finish.


----------



## XEN (Jun 15, 2006)

Dude, Eyb Guitars (http://www.eyb-guitars.de) quoted me 2100Euro for a custom 10 string solidbody electric of my own design. 2200 Euro for a knockoff job? I agree. Way too high.


----------



## b3n (Jun 15, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> That's the reaction I hope the real thing will produce, if I go for it.



...and go for it you must*! That's friggin' awesome.


*statement may depend on quoted price. All such statements are subject to change. The poster takes no responsibility for any poor decisions made as a result of this statement.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok, got my quote: 2480 Euros, or about £1695. To put that in perspective that's £5 less than a Blackmachine B7 would cost me, and quite a bit less than a custom shop from Jackson or ESP. That's also about £100 more than the street price of a Jem here too. You've got to bear in mind I'm in England, obviously, so it's not a bad price at all as far as I'm concerned.

Just for comparison, here's the specs:


R or L handed : right handed
Scale length : 25.5
Body shape : Cruiser
Construction : neck thru body
Body material : mahogany
Top wood options : yes
Top wood options other : Flamed maple, carved top
Body binding : top
Binding material : MOP jeweled
Pickup configuration : H-H
Finish : see-thru
Finish other : Yellow with greenburst edges and green back
Headstock shape : Cruiser
Neck material : 3A flamed maple
Headstock : regular
Headstock cover : plastic (b/w/b)
Headstock finish : match body finish
Neck finish : clear satin
Fingerboard material : ebony
Number of frets : 24
Fret size : Dunlop 6105
Fingerboard inlays (MOP) : offset dots
Inlay at 12th fret (MOP) other : Double offset dot
Fingerboard side inlays : LED`s (red)
Fingerboard binding : MOP jeweled
Headstock binding : MOP jeweled
Nut : locking
Width : 1 7/8(48mm), 7-string
Hardware color : chrome
Bridge system : Original Floyd Rose 7 string tremolo
Tuning machines : Schaller M6
Straplocks : Schaller
Pickups : DiMarzio
Neck : PAF7
Middle : none
Bridge : Drop Sonic 7
Pickup rings : none (direct mounted)
Control knobs : volume, tone
Other controls : killswitch
Pickup selector : 3-way toggle
Hard case : yes
Flight case : no
 Additional instructions : Colour scheme to match guitar pictured 
http://www.ranguitars.com/imi/katalog/IMG_2181.jpg and 
http://www.ranguitars.com/imi/katalog/IMG_2189.jpg


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 15, 2006)

thats how much I'd expect to pay for a nice guitar like that but for a ibanez copy I wasn't expecting 2220 Euro.


----------



## nikt (Jun 15, 2006)

oh man there is something wrong

I will put this again as a quote but in polish and we check will the quote be the same


----------



## b3n (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds reasonable for the features you're after and a damn sight better value than a production Universe (which I've seen for £1600 at Turnkey!).


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 15, 2006)

true you have a point there, I'm considering getting a 7 from Elysian as well.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 15, 2006)

ANNOYING!


----------



## nikt (Jun 15, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Ok, got my quote: 2480 Euros



I was quoted for the same guitar but with blazes for a 2050Euros,8 month to build it

so the problem is:

those dimarzioes (d-sonic and paf) cost 400Euros or the guy is piece of shit trying to take big money on foreginers (like I said this many times on other forums)

take Your quote to Lootnick or Witkowski. They make way better guitars and cost less


----------



## Hexer (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm actually planning to get a RAN. I've already exchanged quite a few emails with Dariusz and he seems to be a really cool guy. answers all questions, about everything and also is pretty fast with his answers (most of the time I had an answer the next day after mailing him)


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Jun 15, 2006)

nikt said:


> so the problem is:
> 
> those dimarzioes (d-sonic and paf) cost 400Euros or the guy is piece of shit trying to take big money on foreginers (like I said this many times on other forums)


What?


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2006)

That all black V is pretty sweet.


----------



## yetti (Jun 15, 2006)

that black V is pure sex.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 16, 2006)

nikt said:


> I was quoted for the same guitar but with blazes for a 2050Euros,8 month to build it
> 
> so the problem is:
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, very interesting. Did you include the led side dots and carved top? I'm sure you did, but they're about the only other things I can think of that would make that much difference. Thanks for the comparison though.

I'm still just sounding things out, I need to shift a couple more guitars before I can commit for definite.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 16, 2006)

Ran quoted me 1570 euro for:
27" Scale 5piece-neck through soloist body shape 7 string
w/ blank ebony fretboard, inverted pentagram 11-13 fret, Schaller floyd equipped 27 fret guita - Black w/ Red binding around the whole guitar. Holy fuck. that has me thinking about how to get one.


----------



## Naren (Jun 16, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Ran quoted me 1570 euro for:
> 27" Scale 5piece-neck through soloist body shape 7 string
> w/ blank ebony fretboard, inverted pentagram 11-13 fret, Schaller floyd equipped 27 fret guita - Black w/ Red binding around the whole guitar. Holy fuck. that has me thinking about how to get one.



Sounds like a pretty cool guitar.


----------



## nikt (Jun 16, 2006)

metalfiend66: everything like in your quote besides those blazes I wrote in my


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmm, strange that it bumped the price up so much, unless he intends to charge foreigners more? Even so it's still a damn good price as far as I'm concerned, though it would've been nicer at your price.


----------



## Release (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Hexer (Jun 21, 2006)

Release said:


>



is that considered to be a simple bump? 

in some 2 months, if I'll pass my tests and everything, I could have all specs for my guitar worked out and place an order...... (lol, I have a feeling I'd make Dariusz a happy man finally ordering after taking so much time and asking a shitload of questions about everything (not to mention the number of custom-quotes I've already sent him without ordering any of the guitars ))


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 21, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Hmm, strange that it bumped the price up so much, unless he intends to charge foreigners more? Even so it's still a damn good price as far as I'm concerned, though it would've been nicer at your price.



is there a possibility that shipping is included in the quote?


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Jun 21, 2006)

Hexer said:


> is that considered to be a simple bump?
> 
> in some 2 months, if I'll pass my tests and everything, I could have all specs for my guitar worked out and place an order...... (*lol, I have a feeling I'd make Dariusz a happy man finally ordering after taking so much time and asking a shitload of questions about everything (not to mention the number of custom-quotes I've already sent him without ordering any of the guitars* ))


Haha, yeah. I've sent him like 20 custom guitar quotes over the last 6 months. He's answered all my questions too in under 3 days. He's a great guy. Awesome guitars from what I've seen, too.


----------



## Hexer (Jun 21, 2006)

yep, I'm like that, too. though I did it for longer than 6 months lol

what I think is really cool about RAN is that they'll also build you completely custom-shaped guitars without doubling the price or something.
my first quote was for an Invader model, than I got the idea of custom-shaping, did a scetch and sent it to Dariusz asking if he could do that and what the additional price would be (I expected it to pretty damn fucking expensive and me ending up with a "standard"-shape anyway). his answer was like "no problem, that shape would be 110 more than the Invader"
I was like:  and I'm definitally aiming for a custom-shape now 

again: the custom-quote on the RAN-hp is only a kind of guideline, they'll pretty much build you whatever you want.


----------



## alvaro (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi all,

i ordered my custom RAN 11 months ago, and still has not been finished..... is this normal? 

Besides of that long waiting, i had to refuse a couple of features that were specified in the orginial invoice, because the luthier Dariusz could not find the necesary material.

All i can say is just i'm getting annoyed with my guitar project, wich i ordered with my greatest enthusiasm.

greetings


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Jun 27, 2006)

alvaro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i ordered my custom RAN 11 months ago, and still has not been finished..... is this normal?
> 
> ...


I don't mean to sound rude but why don't you ask Dariusz?


----------



## alvaro (Jun 27, 2006)

I contact him at least once per month via email. Can i do anything more? I have paid the 50% of the invoice, the only thing that seems i can do is just to sit and wait until he condescends to finish the dammed guitar. I suppose he is very busy accepting a hundred orders per month to make such $$$ as he can.

excuse my english


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Jun 27, 2006)

alvaro said:


> I contact him at least once per month via email. Can i do anything more? I have paid the 50% of the invoice, the only thing that seems i can do is just to sit and wait until he condescends to finish the dammed guitar. I suppose he is very busy accepting a hundred orders per month to make such $$$ as he can.
> 
> excuse my english


What were the specs for your guitar?


----------



## alvaro (Jun 27, 2006)

bassically is a neck through 7 string RR lefty w/tremolo, 1 EMG 81-7... No inlays, no graphics, no bindings, no stripes on bevels... very very simple instrument.... and i have almost one year waitng for it

also, i have to refuse the tremolo unit becuse Dariusz could not find one... after accepting the order


----------



## Gouzou (Jun 29, 2006)

hi alvaro
I am about to submit an order for a custom RAN ( 7 strings, tremolo EMGs, bindings, moghany with nice maple top etc ...) 
Your post worries me, so I'd like to ask : do you think that such a hurry comes from problems in getting lefty harware or is it Dariusz that is not trustable ?

.... anyone else has good or bad feedback on dealing with Dariusz and RAN Guitars ?

i'll be posting my specs as soon as they're ready, probably next week 
( soory for my english also


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2006)

alvaro said:


> bassically is a neck through 7 string RR lefty w/tremolo, 1 EMG 81-7... No inlays, no graphics, no bindings, no stripes on bevels... very very simple instrument.... and i have almost one year waitng for it
> 
> also, i have to refuse the tremolo unit becuse Dariusz could not find one... after accepting the order




Tell him to check out www.guitarpartsdepot.com He can get one from there in a lefty version.

http://guitarpartsdepot.com/Merchan...=GSLT7-LH&Category_Code=7-String-Guitar-Parts


----------



## Hexer (Jun 29, 2006)

Gouzou said:


> hi alvaro
> I am about to submit an order for a custom RAN ( 7 strings, tremolo EMGs, bindings, moghany with nice maple top etc ...)
> Your post worries me, so I'd like to ask : do you think that such a hurry comes from problems in getting lefty harware or is it Dariusz that is not trustable ?
> 
> ...



I've only been dealing with Dariusz through mail as far as asking questions and quotes goes. he seemed very nice, always replied very quickly and answered all my questions.

in fact, this is the first complaint I hear about RANs service (got to talk to some RAN-users on other forums, too) but as I said: I havent "seriously" dealt with them so far


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 29, 2006)

Elysian said:


> that headstock is huge  yeah i've known about ran for some time now, mainly because they can do copies and not get sued...



I guess you are the one to ask...How is it that some companies can do that? At Warmoth, the guitar body I bought is even called "The Soloist" There are all kinds of V's floating around with lots of cpmpanies that look just like RR's. What's the gig? I suppose you can change the body just enough but some look like exact replicas.


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Jun 29, 2006)

Gouzou said:


> hi alvaro
> I am about to submit an order for a custom RAN ( 7 strings, tremolo EMGs, bindings, moghany with nice maple top etc ...)
> Your post worries me, so I'd like to ask : do you think that such a hurry comes from problems in getting lefty harware or is it Dariusz that is not trustable ?
> 
> ...


Dariusz is a trustworthy person. That persons order is taking a long time because its left handed and 7 strings. I don't even think they make 7 string left hand floyds.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2006)

Scott said:


> Tell him to check out www.guitarpartsdepot.com He can get one from there in a lefty version.
> 
> http://guitarpartsdepot.com/Merchan...=GSLT7-LH&Category_Code=7-String-Guitar-Parts


----------



## Gouzou (Jun 29, 2006)

I can confirm that Dariusz is very nice, complete and responsive, even when submerged by strange questions and quotes requests ... and this is also the first complaint I hear about RANs

I think I'll end up being the cobaye when trying to get a 7 strings ran


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

Even if you can't get a lefty Floyd, it's not a lot of work to get a righty one machined to have a hole made for the trem-arm on the 'lefty' side, it's what I had done. The locking nuts are the bee-atch to find, but yeah, GPD has em'.


----------



## alvaro (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi, 

Thanks, I know that web a long time ago and GPD has only a cheap licensed version of the 7 stringed FR for lefties. For a luthier instrument i dont want a low end hardware. 

I did not mean Dariusz was (or not) reliable person, because i dont know him in person. I just explained my situation, because i would like to know your opinion. 

If it is possible to convert a righty trem to a lefty, he did not explained me that possibility. Indeed, i have just found today a very interesting link about this fact, and posted it in other thread, before reading your responses... the forum guideline does not allow me post the link, sorry
Greetings all


----------



## Valeck (May 8, 2008)

Bumping here, just thought I'd show you mine...




























Cheers ^^


----------



## drawnQ (May 8, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## wes225 (May 8, 2008)

looks very breakable. watch out for the horns


----------



## Valeck (May 8, 2008)

Dont' worry about it, it's really solid.


----------



## drawnQ (May 8, 2008)

make its own thread in the six string forum.

it'll get more response there!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 8, 2008)

Thats so awesomely reflective :|


----------



## Valeck (May 8, 2008)

drawnQ said:


> make its own thread in the six string forum.
> 
> it'll get more response there!




Done, thanks for the advice


----------



## philkilla (May 8, 2008)

Valeck said:


> Bumping here, just thought I'd show you mine...
> 
> Cheers ^^



Looks like a baritone to me, is it?


----------



## Valeck (May 8, 2008)

Nope, standard 25,5 ^^


----------



## thesimo (May 9, 2008)

Ordered my custom 7 in march there, 2200, delivery, late march 2009


```
R or L Handed			Right Handed
Body Shape			Cruiser  25.5 scale length
Construction			Neck Thru Body
Material			Mahogany
Top Wood			Flamed maple (carved)
Body Binding			No
Finish				See-thru Blue
Headstock Shape			ESP pointy
Neck Material			5P Maple/ Mahogany
Headstock			Regular
Headstock Cover			Plastic (b/w/b)
Headstock Finish		Match Body Finish
Neck Finish			Clear Gloss
Fingerboard			Ebony
No. of Frets/Size		24 Dunlop 6100
MOP Inlays 			None
Inlay at 12t Fret		Custom Sign
Side Inlays			Plastic dots
Neck Binding			Yes, fingerboard & headstock/white
Nut / Width			Locking / 1 7/8 (48 mm)
Hardware Color			Black
Bridge System			Schaller 7-string Floyd Rose tremolo
Tuning Machines			Sperzel Locking
Pickups				EMG 707  EMG 81-7
Control Knobs			1 x volume, 1 x tone
Pickup Selector			3-way toggle
Other				Neck  volute, custom silkscreen Headstock logo
```


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 9, 2008)

^ must have pics


----------



## drmosh (May 9, 2008)

thesimo said:


> Ordered my custom 7 in march there, 2200, delivery, late march 2009
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Not to diss your choices, but are you sure you want an EMG 81-7? they sound terrible imo. The 707s are ok for baritone necks because you get more output due to the longer scale.


----------



## CapenCyber (May 9, 2008)

I ordered one a few months back:



Body Shape-----------BCR Stealth &#8211; 25.5&#8221; scale length 
Construction ---------Neck Thru Body 
Material---------------Mahogany w/flamed maple top 
Body Binding----------Yes, top/black 
Headstock Shape-----BCR pointy 
Neck Material---------3P Mahogany 
Headstock------------Reversed 
Headstock Cover------Black Ebony w/abalone Scythe from Death logo 
Headstock Finish------Black 
Neck Finish-----------Clear Gloss 
Fingerboard-----------Ebony 
Number of Frets/Size--24 Dunlop 6100 
Side Inlays------------Plastic Dots 
Inlays ----------------Phoenician letters (Abalone)
Fingerboard Binding----Yes, black 
Headstock Binding-----Yes, black 
Straplocks------------Schaller 
Bridge System---------Schaller 7-string Floyd Rose tremolo
Tuning Machines-------Schaller M6 
Pickups---------------DiMarzio Air Norton - X2N 
Control Knobs---------1 x volume 
Pickup Selector--------3-way lever

Pics when it comes if you're nice.


----------



## thesimo (May 11, 2008)

drmosh said:


> Not to diss your choices, but are you sure you want an EMG 81-7? they sound terrible imo. The 707s are ok for baritone necks because you get more output due to the longer scale.



yes i have heard a few things about them, but i wouldnt know what pickup to get - what would u recommend? theres just too many kinds that i wouldn't know where to start. btw heres my photoshop of what it will look like..


----------



## philkilla (May 11, 2008)

thesimo said:


> yes i have heard a few things about them, but i wouldnt know what pickup to get - what would u recommend? theres just too many kinds that i wouldn't know where to start.[/IMG]



Lundgren M7

Haven't tried any bareknuckles, but I'm sure someone else can attest since they are highly revered as well.


----------



## Pauly (May 12, 2008)

thesimo said:


> yes i have heard a few things about them, but i wouldnt know what pickup to get - what would u recommend? theres just too many kinds that i wouldn't know where to start. btw heres my photoshop of what it will look like..



Heeellooo!


----------



## Ancestor (May 12, 2008)

thesimo said:


> yes i have heard a few things about them, but i wouldnt know what pickup to get - what would u recommend? theres just too many kinds that i wouldn't know where to start. btw heres my photoshop of what it will look like..



Woah! That's a hot color. Or cool maybe.


----------



## FortePenance (May 12, 2008)

You have good photoshopping skills, mangsauce. 

Awesome colour. Reminds me of a Horizon.


----------



## Valeck (May 12, 2008)

Dang, that blue is craaaazy !
You're now compelled to post pix of it when you'll receive it ^^


----------



## thesimo (May 12, 2008)

hehe yeah ill post some before i even touch it  test out the camera


----------



## wes225 (May 12, 2008)

i sent in spec sheet for pricing. hope its decent. i put alot of high quality things in the spec's


----------



## noodles (May 12, 2008)

thesimo said:


>



Do want!


----------



## tehk (May 13, 2008)

:O!!!!

Same..


----------



## thesimo (May 13, 2008)

got pickups changed to Air Norton 7 / Blaze Custom


----------



## drmosh (May 15, 2008)

thesimo said:


> got pickups changed to Air Norton 7 / Blaze Custom



those will give you an awesome tone


----------



## thesimo (May 15, 2008)

hopefully


----------



## Duraesu (May 17, 2008)

RAN is a GREAT polish custom guitar building company! along with REK guitars (just check their axes! BRUTAL!)


Who said that Europeans cant build great guitars? =P


----------



## Sepultorture (May 17, 2008)

actually i find europeans build the best


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (May 17, 2008)

_velkan said:


> RAN is a GREAT polish custom guitar building company! along with REK guitars (just check their axes! BRUTAL!)
> 
> 
> Who said that Europeans cant build great guitars? =P



you havent played a black machine or a bailey


----------



## george galatis (Oct 26, 2009)

how do they sound????????


----------



## CentaurPorn (Oct 26, 2009)

george galatis said:


> how do they sound????????



Really?

It's a custom shop


----------



## thesimo (Oct 26, 2009)

george galatis said:


> how do they sound????????



Yes, its a custom shop so they all sound how their owners wanted (presumably)

They most likely don't all sound alike. But my mahogany/maple neck thru sounds pretty beastly. Quite a lot of high end, but great to have that so the lower strings dont sound muddy.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Oct 26, 2009)

I just got a quote in under 5 minutes Im not joking.
2940 Euros for :

> R or L handed : right handed 
> Scale length : 27 baritone
> Body shape : Cruiser 
> Construction : neck thru body 
> Body material : mahogany 
> Top wood options : carved 
> Top wood options other : quilted maple
> Body binding : top 
> Binding material : MOP jeweled 
> Finish : see-thru 
> Finish other : purple
> Headstock shape : Cruiser 
> Neck material other : 5 piece maple with 2 koa stripes
> Headstock : reversed 
> Headstock finish : match body finish 
> Neck finish : clear satin 
> Fingerboard material : ebony 
> Number of frets other : 27
> Fret size : Dunlop 6230
> Inlay at 12th fret (MOP) : ankh cross 
> Fingerboard side inlays : plastic dots 
> Fingerboard binding : MOP jeweled 
> Headstock binding : MOP jeweled 
> Nut : graphite 
> Width : 1 7/8(48mm), 7-string 
> Hardware color : black 
> Bridge system : Schaller T-O-M/String Thru Body 
> Tuning machines : Sperzel locking 
> Straplocks : Schaller 
> Pickups : DiMarzio
> Neck : Air Norton 7
> Bridge : X2N 7 
> Control knobs : volume 
> Pickup selector : 3-way toggle 
> Flight case : yes


----------



## george galatis (Oct 29, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> Really?
> 
> It's a custom shop



so?


----------



## thesimo (Oct 29, 2009)

george galatis said:


> so?



so they are not a standard production model, they all sound different.

But looking at other customs ive seen the workmanship is 2nd to none.


----------



## george galatis (Oct 31, 2009)

thesimo said:


> so they are not a standard production model, they all sound different.
> 
> But looking at other customs ive seen the workmanship is 2nd to none.



hmmmm...yeah i know dude i have to choose the right woods for my sound and othe spec...but are they sound enough for the value?

2nd?? 

the good here with ran it's NOOOOORMAL price!


----------



## thesimo (Oct 31, 2009)

i would say they are good for the price. I've seen customs from other companies that look 3 years old the day they arrive, all scratched up etc. 

My ran arrived perfect, and still is. certainly better value than an ESP custom or one from a bigger manufacturer


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 31, 2009)

Plus it looks amazing


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 31, 2009)

Here in Spain there's some guys who got screwed up by RAN (Dudes not getting what they had ordered and such) so here the company doesn't have a good renown...


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 31, 2009)

i think that the verdict is that if you live in europe, its a pretty good deal. personally I think that if you get a custom, it should actually be a custom made by some specific builder, and not an altered clone of a production model, but hey, that's just me. definitely if you live in the US you might be best off getting something else


----------



## CapenCyber (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see where this retarded idea that if the shape is not original then the guitar is somehow worse. Does that mean that If I cut a chunk off the body of my Ran (which is the shape of a BCRich stealth) then it'll immediately play and sound better?

My guitar is custom made by a specific builder, it is built to very high standards and is the only one like it in existence, I'd happily put it up against any other high end custom.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 31, 2009)

CapenCyber said:


> I don't see where this retarded idea that if the shape is not original then the guitar is somehow worse. Does that mean that If I cut a chunk off the body of my Ran (which is the shape of a BCRich stealth) then it'll immediately play and sound better?
> 
> My guitar is custom made by a specific builder, it is built to very high standards and is the only one like it in existence, I'd happily put it up against any other high end custom.



i'm sure you have a great guitar dude. go forth and enjoy.


----------



## CapenCyber (Oct 31, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> i'm not knocking your Ran. But you figure if a builder has his own shape (or a custom shape) which is being built, that one guitar and every other represents his entire career. Therefore, I feel that they will inherently put just that tiny extra something into it.
> 
> Not to mention that here in the states, these guitars will cost us 3.5K USD minimum. So they are being judged against ultra-high end boutique custom guitars.
> 
> Don't get so defensive



Very few guitars are built by the person that designed that shape, even amongst custom guitars. This argument has been done to death, I'm just fed up of the "Ran just make copies" line.

I think it's pretty silly to say that just because someone designed that shape that they will have put more into it or they will make a better guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 31, 2009)

If a company doesn't do the specs you want but you like the body shape, whats wrong with getting a custom model of that shape?


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 31, 2009)

i edited my post because I'm not interested in this argument.

there's no offense to your ran dude.


----------



## george galatis (Nov 2, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> Here in Spain there's some guys who got screwed up by RAN (Dudes not getting what they had ordered and such) so here the company doesn't have a good renown...



wtf???!!!!

hmmmm -_- that looks like sims (usa) style habits


----------



## audibleE (Nov 3, 2009)

Custom or not, their prices are wacked. Meaning bend over, grab the ankles. Unless you like that, in which there is nothing wrong with that. To each his own, but their copies are sometimes twice the amount of just buying a guitar from the original guitar company.


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 3, 2009)

audibleE said:


> Custom or not, their prices are wacked. Meaning bend over, grab the ankles. Unless you like that, in which there is nothing wrong with that. To each his own, but their copies are sometimes twice the amount of just buying a guitar from the original guitar company.


 
Well, I think a hand built guitar by experienced luthiers should be expected to be pretty expensive, the shape of that guitar is completely irrelevant. If someone built me a guitar completely to my specs, I wouldn't expect to get it cheaper just because it looks like a Les Paul or whatever. If you want a hand built violin for example, you'd have to pay a truckload of money, does that mean it can't look like a traditional violin?


----------



## audibleE (Nov 3, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Well, I think a hand built guitar by experienced luthiers should be expected to be pretty expensive, the shape of that guitar is completely irrelevant. If someone built me a guitar completely to my specs, I wouldn't expect to get it cheaper just because it looks like a Les Paul or whatever. If you want a hand built violin for example, you'd have to pay a truckload of money, does that mean it can't look like a traditional violin?



Point taken, and I hate you. Just kidding.

Very valid points. I just can't justify the costs on some guitars. Vintage yes, but I'd rather play the hell out of something and not worry that it's going to get dinged, scratched or stressed. Since I perform live regularly, I need something that plays well, and if there's a mishap because of stage antics, then I won't cry.

I guess if I had lots of money I wouldn't worry. "Meh... $2ka here... $2k there..."


----------



## thericoguy (Nov 4, 2009)

Has anyone who's scoured his site notice how similar (exact actually) in appearance and design their guitars are to mine?

I'm not trying to stir anything up but it's a real problem to encounter that.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 4, 2009)

thericoguy said:


> Has anyone who's scoured his site notice how similar (exact actually) in appearance and design their guitars are to mine?
> 
> I'm not trying to stir anything up but it's a real problem to encounter that.



I think you're not the only luthier that has a problem with that. It's a bit of a con really.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 4, 2009)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> I just got a quote in under 5 minutes Im not joking.
> 2940 Euros for :
> 
> > R or L handed : right handed
> ...




my quote was more custom and was cheaper @ 2640 Euros

R or L handed : right handed 
Scale length : 27 baritone
Scale length other : 27.7" 
Body shape other : Ibanez RG With utlra access to 27th fret 
Construction : neck thru body 
Body material : mahogany 
Top wood options : flat 
Top wood options other : 5A Quilted Maple
Body binding : top 
Binding material : natural (faux) 
Binding material other : 
Pickup configuration : H-H 
Pickup configuration other : 
Finish : see-thru 
Finish other : Washed black dye top, tans black back
Headstock shape : other 
Headstock shape other : Ibanez
Neck material : maple/mahogany 5P 
Neck material other : 
Headstock : reversed 
Truss rod cover other : none
Headstock finish other : match body finish with 5A Quilted Maple 
Neck finish : clear satin 
Fingerboard material : other 
Fingerboard material other : 3A Birdseye Maple
Number of frets other : 27
Fret size : Dunlop 6100
Custom inlays : yes 
Custom inlays other : Transitioning Solar Eclipse w/ Ebony/Abalone inlay
Fingerboard side inlays : aluminium dots 
Headstock binding : other 
Headstock binding other : same as body (faux)
Nut : locking 
Width : 1 7/8(48mm), 7-string 
Hardware color : chrome 
Bridge system : other 
Bridge system other : Ibanez Edge Pro w/ piezo inserts (supplied by purchaser)
Tuning machines : Schaller M6 
Straplocks : Dunlop 
Pickups : DiMarzio
Neck : LiquiFire
Bridge : Crunch Lab 
Pickup rings : none (direct mounted) 
Control knobs : other 
Control knobs other : 1 Vol, Push/Pull 250k/500k Pot, 10k-bx2 EQ for 
CTRL-X
Other controls other : L. R. Baggs CTRL-X, 3way mini toggle
Pickup selector : 5-way lever 
Flight case : yes


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 4, 2009)

audibleE said:


> Custom or not, their prices are wacked. Meaning bend over, grab the ankles. Unless you like that, in which there is nothing wrong with that. To each his own, but their copies are sometimes twice the amount of just buying a guitar from the original guitar company.



If you could afford one, you wouldn't be saying that. The prices work out very well for people in the US...think about people like me in New Zealand - I'm paying a Euro figure in New Zealand Dollars...which is a ratio of 2/6 against me.


----------



## audibleE (Nov 4, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> If you could afford one, you wouldn't be saying that. The prices work out very well for people in the US...think about people like me in New Zealand - I'm paying a Euro figure in New Zealand Dollars...which is a ratio of 2/6 against me.



Thanks Capt. Obvious. If I had the money, I'm sure I would splurge. But reality is saying... "You need to pay off your debt, ya turkey!"

I see your point and raise you a "those prices are out of control."


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2009)

thericoguy said:


> Has anyone who's scoured his site notice how similar (exact actually) in appearance and design their guitars are to mine?
> 
> I'm not trying to stir anything up but it's a real problem to encounter that.



Yeah, that's pretty much his business  Copying guitars. Probably a sweet deal in Europe where something US made would need to be imported and have the shit taxed out of it, but out of the 2 quotes for copies I've gotten from him, it would have been cheaper for me to go to any US custom shop


----------



## thesimo (Nov 4, 2009)

he isnt copying guitars, he is making what he is asked to. Its a custom shop. It's not his job to patrol who's shapes are who's and say whats right/wrong.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2009)

Actually it is 

I don't so much mind Ran though because he puts his own logo on the headstock, not like some companies who would actually put an ESP or BC Rich logo. Hell, I'd order one.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 4, 2009)

thesimo said:


> he isnt copying guitars, he is making what he is asked to. Its a custom shop. It's not his job to patrol who's shapes are who's and say whats right/wrong.



he has a 'standard' line of guitars too, not just customs


----------



## Vanja (Nov 4, 2009)

if you look careful, you will see that there is simply no need of neck through body on these guitars because the place where bridge crews into body isn't on the same wood piece as the neck. it shouldn't be that way


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2009)

There's no "need" of any guitar to be neck through, some of us just prefer it that way


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 4, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> There's no "need" of any guitar to be neck through, some of us just prefer it that way


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 4, 2009)

Just for everyone to know:

When I heard about RAN, their non custom models were around 600&#8364; with case (and I'm talking about full loaded guitars with OFR, EMGs, neckthru,etc), and their customs were around 900-1200&#8364; depending on the specs (I got different quotes).

So yes, they've definitely bumped their prices.


----------



## Skullet (Nov 4, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> Just for everyone to know:
> 
> When I heard about RAN, their non custom models were around 600 with case (and I'm talking about full loaded guitars with OFR, EMGs, neckthru,etc), and their customs were around 900-1200 depending on the specs (I got different quotes).
> 
> So yes, they've definitely bumped their prices.


 Do they still produce non custom models?

I sent him an e-mail about the stand series line and this is his reply
"Hi Craig,
the Ran Guitars never built any standard series or stock guitars...they 
were always custom made to the customer`s spec.
We are preparing our new offer with limited body/headstock shapes 
(Invader, Cruiser & Demon), NTB construction and custom inlays options 
and unlimited choice of rest of details.
Probably, a limited stock guitars will be available too...more info will 
be displayed at our new website early new year.

Best regards
Dariusz Kuczynski"


----------



## george galatis (Nov 6, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> There's no "need" of any guitar to be neck through, some of us just prefer it that way



+ 1

over that i don't understand the price list idea in the quote...

that guy must explain the cost of each think,,,,

(for example: neck through = 600 euros or plaplaplapla)


----------



## Seebu (Nov 6, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> Just for everyone to know:
> 
> When I heard about RAN, their non custom models were around 600 with case (and I'm talking about full loaded guitars with OFR, EMGs, neckthru,etc), and their customs were around 900-1200 depending on the specs (I got different quotes).
> 
> So yes, they've definitely bumped their prices.


Ever heard of supply and demand?


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 8, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 8, 2009)

Seebu said:


> Ever heard of supply and demand?


Ever heard of informative posts?



Skullet said:


> I sent him an e-mail about the stand series line and this is his reply
> "Hi Craig,
> the Ran Guitars never built any standard series or stock guitars...they
> were always custom made to the customer`s spec.
> ...



Well, that is actually a lie. They did have an standard line of guitars. They were hand-made like customs, but were pre-defined guitars without options. If I remember correctly, they were all copies: A KH-II copy (which was removed, maybe due to the bones and crossbones inlays which Kirk Hammett has registered), an ESP Explorer copy, a BC Rich thunderbird copy and the inVader model (Vader flying V sig).


----------



## georg_f (Jan 13, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Here in Spain there's some guys who got screwed up by RAN (Dudes not getting what they had ordered and such) so here the company doesn't have a good renown...


 
hi, I registered recently and stumbled over this thread (I'm the owner of the green yellow guitar that can be seen on the first page, in case anyone wants to know )
anyway, the thing that happened to the dude in Spain sounds familiar. What happened was that the UPS stickers of the "Spain dude's" guitar and my guitar got confused so my guitar went to Spain and I received his (it was a lefty Alexi Laiho-ish guitar in black silver, or something).

In the end everything got cleared up. Annoying was just UPS, they tried several times to make me pay the postage of the additional shipping all around europe, but they had no luck with me, it was them who messed up.


by the way, that is my 7 string that went to Spain at first (it's clearly the best guitar that I own):


----------



## awake44 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi guys!

I live in Poland. Frankly speaking not so far away from Ran..... I`m thinking about custom guitar since mass-produced guitars nowdays do not have features, that I desire. Here in Poland Ran issue is very complicated. In 90`s you could find cheap Rans with low quallity: twisted necks etc. I must state, that`s the opinion of owners of those models. I haven`t try any personally.
That`s why I`m very confused : Today You can observe nice gallery of high-end looking guitars on RAN site. 100% of the guitars is made for foreign customers I belive. I`m wondering what You guys think about that. Especially those of You, who have expensive, new models.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jan 16, 2010)

If I were a mod I would post what I am about to say and then close this thread...

For those worried whether they make a production model, yes they do. They make the cruiser, which is a basic superstrat to compete with the likes of the ESP M-II EMG. They also make two sigs- a Cannibal Corpse (Pat O'Brien) sig, and an Invader sig. However you wont find these in ANY local guitar store, you can only get them direct.

They are strictly speaking a custom shop, and having just recieved one of their guitars I hesitate in no way when saying they make some of the world's best guitars. The build quality is second to non. Having played a PRS custom and being the owner of an ESP custom, the RAN easily equals their quality and decimates them both tonally. Sure I could point out flaws but for all intents and purposes its as good as a human could make. I would back RAN any day.

I cant vouch for their 90's stuff, but every business starts somewhere, if it is bad then all I can say is dont get an old one  
Long story short they are as good as and big custom shop you can think of, and priced extremely well. As for all their customers being "foreign"? That sounds like bullshit to me, but if it is true, who cares?

AKAIC end of thread


----------



## Dehumanize (Jun 3, 2010)

This seems the best thread on Ran, sorry to bump a (kinda) old discussion.

I've sent in a quote form, but it's been awhile without any answer. How long typically until someone gets a response? It's been about 2 weeks, which isn't horrible but other companies have gotten back to me within days, or even hours. I'm probably going to send in for another quote, but if this is normal, it would just be a nuisance.

What price range do the Invader/Cruisers normally reach? I've read Ran guitars costing anywhere from less than 1000, to almost 3000 (USD). 

I don't need to hear about them being overpriced or about the long build time, I've read plenty of those stories, and I've still got a hardon for these beauties.


----------



## shogunate (Jun 3, 2010)

^ Something went wrong somewhere I would assume. I've never had to wait more than 12 hours for a reply, sometimes within minutes (I've sent them a number of different spec'd quote forms ). Try it one more time.

As far as pricing, they are damn reasonable custom guitars, I've never received a quote over $2500 USD, but that's just me  Usually between 2000 and 2500 USD


----------



## Dehumanize (Jun 5, 2010)

I sent in another quote and he got back to me within a couple of hours. It's going to be roughly 2500 USD. This is going to be a real beater on the wallet, but I'm going to own a dream guitar. How long has everybody's guitars taken to built? It says it could be 12 months, but I've heard some people have gotten them much sooner.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 5, 2010)

Dehumanize said:


> I sent in another quote and he got back to me within a couple of hours. It's going to be roughly 2500 USD. This is going to be a real beater on the wallet, but I'm going to own a dream guitar. How long has everybody's guitars taken to built? It says it could be 12 months, but I've heard some people have gotten them much sooner.


 

better post some pics, if i get the cash for a custom, it'll def be a ran


----------



## Dehumanize (Jun 5, 2010)

Definitely! I'm using some student loan money towards guitar gear this year.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 5, 2010)

Dehumanize said:


> I sent in another quote and he got back to me within a couple of hours. It's going to be roughly 2500 USD. This is going to be a real beater on the wallet, but I'm going to own a dream guitar. How long has everybody's guitars taken to built? It says it could be 12 months, but I've heard some people have gotten them much sooner.



What did you spec out? I'd love to see your choices.


----------



## thesimo (Jun 6, 2010)

Dehumanize said:


> I sent in another quote and he got back to me within a couple of hours. It's going to be roughly 2500 USD. This is going to be a real beater on the wallet, but I'm going to own a dream guitar. How long has everybody's guitars taken to built? It says it could be 12 months, but I've heard some people have gotten them much sooner.



sweet! show us the specs please


----------



## FACTORY (May 16, 2011)

Photoshopped it last year.





Had this idea for a Ran guitar awhile ago, gave up on it. I fell out of love with big sharp guitars. They chip too easily and are a bit impractical if you just want to get down to playing with no BS..


----------



## Hollowman (May 16, 2011)

This headstock owns B.C. Rich's widow and Beast headstocksthe full size image can be found on page 1.





I'm gonna do a quote just to see how much it will be for a guitar.


----------



## uni777 (May 16, 2011)

That headstock is a Neal Moser design.


----------



## Hollowman (May 16, 2011)

uni777 said:


> That headstock is a Neal Moser design.



Yeah, their close but, not the same as whats on his Bastard V's .

My quote.

Dear Sean,
the Explorer guitar in your specification will cost 2070 euros (flight case + 160 euros).

Best regards
Dariusz Kuczynski

No. of strings: 7-string
R or L handed: right handed
Scale length: 26.5&#8221;
Construction method: Neck thru body
Body shape: Explorer
Body material: alder
Top wood options: none
Body binding: none
Binding material: N/A
Body finish: solid satin - George Lynch Kamikaze
Custom finish: none
Headstock shape: Explorer
Headstock: reversed
Headstock finish: match body finish
Headstock binding: none
Truss rod cover: plastic (b/w/b)
Logo: silkscreen Ran Custom Made
Neck material: 5P maple/mahogany
Neck shape: U-shaped
Nut width: 1 7/8&#8221; (48mm), 7-string
Thickness at 1st/12th: 19-21mm
Neck finish: match body finish
Fingerboard material: ebony
Fingerboard binding: none
Number of frets: 24
Fret size: Dunlop 6100
Fingerboard radius: 20&#8221;
Fingerboard inlays (MOP): none
Custom inlay(s): none
Fingerboard side inlays: plastic dots
Nut: locking
Hardware color: black
Bridge system: original Locking 7-String Floyd Rose Tremolo
Tuning machines: Schaller M6
Straplocks: Dunlop
Neck Pickup: none
Middle Pickup: none
Bridge Pickup: Seymour Duncan - Blackout Phase 1
Pickup rings: none
Control knobs: 1 x volume
Pickup selector: none
Flight case: yes

So mine would be $3300.00 (roughly) in total.


----------



## Dbraz (Oct 24, 2013)

I acquired this RAN Custom RR about 18 months ago for a very good price. The reason I got it so cheaply was due to the fact the paint was chipping and peeling. It was literally coming off in clumps. Initially nervous that the whole guitar may be a binner I was assured from the seller, a professional guitarist friend of mine, that I could have my money back if I was not completely satisfied.
The guitar itself is superb constructed by a custom shop in Poland. The neck in particular is of an extremely high quality and the action super low without any buzzing worth talking about. I can see why these guitars are getting recognition.
Spec includes Schaller Floyd rose, EMG81/85 pickups, neck through multi-piece neck, alder body, ebony board, jumbo frets. Its a Metal guitar for sure.
I stripped the paint (which was very easy) and the guitar stayed in its case for about a year before I decided what to do about a repaint. I recruit for a living and low and behold a well respected professional friend of mine from years ago  Steve Woolley  has, since I last spoke to him, turned his hobby into a living. He is a very well respected artist, particularly with airbrushing, having painted WW2 helmets/Bike Helmets/Bike tanks/Canvas etc for clients all over the world. His work truly is awe inspiring. Skywolf UK | Custom artwork
It seemed appropriate to approach Steve to paint my guitar  a task he took on with relish. I laid out a brief for a unique paint scheme. I wanted the guitar to look like a piece of rusting metal from the 40S or 50s with the sharp lines/edges accentuating the rust at appropriate points. Front/back and pickups.

Below is an outline of the guitar from beginning to end. 

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g455/DavidBraz/RAN Custom Paint job/060_zps5d2c433f.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g455/DavidBraz/RAN Custom Paint job/067_zpse2ad41ac.jpg

Some careful sanding and it was all starting to come together. At least as far as the preparation was concerned. I paid particular attention to the binding, making sure it was sanded down to plastic, knowing that it would be lacquered over at a later date.

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g455/DavidBraz/RAN Custom Paint job/087_zps4421b281.jpg
Below is how it was when it reached Skywolf.
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/DavidsGuitar1103_zps8c77fd9f.jpg

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/DavidsGuitar1106_zpsef71350b.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar2102_zps91ff157e.jpg
Skywolf: "Took off knobs and switches leaving in wiring. Removed lots of original coating from under knobs and within recesses for pickups/jack plug holes etc as it looked like the original coating was applied by dipping so had coated everything, including all the holes.

Old dowelling/wood filler shite was drilled out using very slow speed drills slowly using bigger diameter until original drilled hole was empty of shite. New dowelling wood cut to length and glued into holes. Then pilot holes drilled to allow new screws on rebuild."

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar2110_zpsf13b3e8e.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar2116_zpsbaf77efb.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar2118_zpsa56ebd61.jpg
Skywolf: "Guitar then had areas masked - as the wiring was to stay and not best to paint, the recesses were masked as well. Wrong, as this is the first guitar I've done, I didn't know that the thing that holds the strings moves about when doing Joe Satriani show off stuff and doesn't fill up the entire recess (this part of the masking was removed later and painted to match).

Guitar imperfections (knocks/scratches etc) were filled using resin body filler and sanded. Complete guitar sealing coat was sanded to give a bond for the primer.

Masking was applied to allow a first and second strip. The paint goes on, the first layer of masking is removed revealing a second layer of masking that allows the lacquer (clear coat) to overlap the paint and gives a smooth finish rather than a ridge. This is then sanded away once all is dried to give no edge to the paintwork on the neck of the guitar."

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar2125_zps59002932.jpg

Skywolf: "2 coats of primer filler applied sanding between coats with any further minor imperfections sanded out.
Base colours were then applied to build up to rusty looking lump. Intentions (in my head) were to not have too much Aluminium paint showing so a lot of stencil work was done during the base colour build up.

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar2131_zpsee0ee35e.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar2134_zpscc233565.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar2140_zps99829115.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar3104_zpse44035e8.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar3111_zpse0b1268b.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar3114_zpsed1adcbf.jpg
Skywolf: "Then each flat surface on the guitar (9 of them I seem to remember) was masked to allow the salting method - salt (rock or sea salt cause it is bigger bits) is piled up against the raised masking and a fine aluminium base is sprayed on. The ali paint is reduced by about 100% and pooled on the flat surface (this gives an uneven and old look). It is then dried quickly with a hot air gun to keep the pooled look. The salt is brushed away - all over the work room, computer, cups of tea and anything else in the area - and the masking removed. This is then sanded to remove bumps, stuck salt etc and then do the same process on the next flat surface. The guitar needs to be held so that the surface being sprayed is horizontal so a cunning system of holding with cushions and chairs etc is required. (Remember to clean these when finished or the admin staff gets very upset - its almost as bad as wiping your knob on the curtains).

Curved surfaces have to have water splashed about so that the salt sticks a bit before the ali paint is sprayed on.

The whole guitar is then fettled using matching paints to make it look 'whole' as each area needs to be joined to the next by airbrushing over joints and corners.

Then you take some pictures and send to customer who says "Can I have more aluminium" - bugger. So, redo all the salting and spraying again."
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...m Paint job/Davidsguitar31072_zps345d1e5a.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...m Paint job/Davidsguitar31084_zpsf2b5312a.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar4103_zps428aca1f.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar4104_zps8c982162.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar4106_zpsd2e2edb8.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar4110_zps500e4145.jpg
Skywolf: "Once all complete, excess salt swept up and cushions etc re-cleaned then you can start the fun bit. Making it look rusty so that the guitar looks like it just came out of a skip.

Three colours are mixed up - orange, brown and purple. Orange goes on first to make up the largest area of rust, then the brown and then the purple. Each darker colour must be smaller than the last - do not overdo the purple. Then some touching up, a bit of black where it looks like its needed and hey presto, one rusty guitar.

Then you take some more pictures and send to customer who says "Can I have more rust on the pickups". So, redo all the salting and spraying again on the pickups as above. More photos and customer says ok."

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar5102_zps4f6ac923.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar7105_zps928699e1.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar7107_zpsdaa84cc0.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...om Paint job/Davidsguitar7111_zps89ee13b8.jpg
Skywolf: "2 to 3 coats of lacquer, let cure for a day, sand everything down and add another 2 to 3 coats of lacquer. (This was using a 2 pak resin lacquer that is used on motorcycle tanks so that petrol doesn't kill it - in hindsight an acrylic lacquer would have been ok and easier to apply). Sand everything making sure the edges are smooth along the neck of the guitar. Fix the odd spot and polish away to your hearts content using a cutting compound and discs and then polishing compound and softer discs. Send more photos, get ok and send guitar off to a hopefully well pleased customer.

Get admin staff to put photos on webpage and hope that loads of guitar owners want their guitars painted."

I appreciate that the guitar shape is not to everybodys liking, nor is the paint finish, but I was looking for something different. A little out of the ordinary if you like. Steve from Skywolf.co.uk has achieved that and more.
I am in the process of having a professional set of photographs done of all my guitars and will include some of this all strung up in the next week.

Skywolf.co.uk are UK based (obviously) and Steve is looking to enhance his portfolio by painting custom finishes. Personally I already have a second commission planned as I am so pleased with what he has done. Steve is a straight talking Londoner, communicative (I received updates more than once/day during the process with pictures) and can paint practically anything (look at his website banner for an example of what can be done).

David


----------



## Bretton (Oct 24, 2013)

that is cool


----------



## Workhorse (Oct 25, 2013)

I think if you're going for a top class custom shop that isn't Mayones/KxK/Daemoness or something, Ran is the only way to go. I tried out a crusher 7 and it sounded absolutely insane. I really respect that company because they're offering somewhat affordable guitars that play absolutely swell with exceptional construction.


----------

